# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SQL Server

## Abraham12

I get the following error messages when an application submits a query:
Msg 605, Level 21, State 3, Line 1
Attempt to fetch logical page (1:224) in database 11 failed. It belongs to allocation unit 72058253744865280 not to 72057594040287232
Whats wrong?

----------


## rmiao

Sounds index pages had some changes during your process.

----------


## Berger

> I get the following error messages when an application submits a query:
> Msg 605, Level 21, State 3, Line 1
> Attempt to fetch logical page (1:224) in database 11 failed. It belongs to allocation unit 72058253744865280 not to 72057594040287232
> Whats wrong?


https://social.technet.microsoft.com...forum=sqltools

----------

